# best spark plugs



## bigblackbrute

hey guys im wanting to change my spark plugs when i get in from work before the big ride in colfax and was jus wandering what yall recommend and whats the best that yall have used. i was wanting something a little hotter than the stock plugs. any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## 05fcpbrute

why u want some thing hotter then stock? eather way use NGK type r's! just get a hotter one.be sure to blow out your spark plug holes b4 pulling your plugs!


----------



## phreebsd

i run the iridiums for their longevity and resistance to fouling.


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> i run the iridiums for their longevity and resistance to fouling.


Me too. I'm running the NGK Iridiums.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute

but whats the part number on the iridums


----------



## phreebsd

CR7E = NGK's regular plug
CR7EIX = NGK's Iridium plugs


----------



## bigblackbrute

ok thanks guys. can u pic them up at any parts store.


----------



## phreebsd

oreilly's can order them for you but they do not carry them.


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for the info guys i jus ordered me sme from ngk.com. oh yea what is the gapping on the plugs suspose to be


----------



## drtyTshrt

.028-.032 I believe. I am going to try the E plug. I have them ordered from auto Zone. E .38 is the cross referenced #.


----------



## Metal Man

Be VERY careful trying to gap the Iridium plugs. When you see them you will know why i say this.


----------



## 05fcpbrute

is it true that the reg ngk plugs are pre gaped?


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for the tip man. can i use any spark plug gapper from an auto parts store or does it need to be a certain one


----------



## Metal Man

They will be pre gapped. The center electrode is very thin and easy to damage.


----------



## bigblackbrute

well thats good that they r pregapped. i hate gapping sparkplugs. thanks for the info


----------

